# Knuckle over



## Ruger GSP (Jan 8, 2017)

Picked up a new pup this weekend. He hasn't seen the vet yet since they are closed on the weekends. He is a Weimaraner and is 8 wks old. I am concerned with his front legs. They seem to be slightly bowed and weaker then they should be. Sometimes when he is sitting his front legs shake like a leaf in the wind and his knuckles seem larger than normal. Is this common to his breed at his age? What should I do to help? I find mixed reviews online about appropriate steps. 
He is on diamond puppy food and is eating about a cup a day.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Jan 17, 2017)

Well I took Gunner to the vet and she didn't seem concerned with the bow legged stance he was developing or with him standing on the front of his paws. She felt this was just something that happens to larger breed dogs. After a week of having him and feeding him the diamond puppy, his stools were still loose and his stance was getting worse. I decided to switch him to the pro plan and within three days his stools look way better and he isn't pooping near as much. His legs have completely straightened up and he is running normal. 

Has anyone had any experience like this?


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, I have had experience with dogs having firmer stools when taking a dog off of garbage food like Diamond and putting them on a much better food like Pro Plan. 

Good job.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Jan 17, 2017)

I was more referring to the lack of nutrition his body was getting which I felt was the cause of his leg condition but I guess it all goes hand and hand. 
I've always heard good things about diamond. I guess it comes down to what works best for each dog individually.


----------



## 175rltw (Jan 21, 2017)

I've seen what your talking about. Looks almost like rickets. I've seen puppies raised on sportmix and diamond both come like this. 

And as far as quality feed not working with individuals- dogs like people have plenty of food allergies, sensitivities, etc- I have been happy with proplan 30/20 all life's stages for adults and puppies that work- some do better in the salmon some are fine on the chicken. But if you aren't getting tootsie rolls, and or you've got flaky skin real bad- try something else for a month


----------

